

Easily compile Nginx with extra modules (Deb/Ubuntu) - fideloper
https://serversforhackers.com/nginx-from-src/?sbm=2

======
fideloper
I was checking out how to add module pagespeed's and HTTP Upload modules into
Nginx.

Nginx requires recompiling to add modules. You can do that manually, but when
you do, you may lose out on the setup you get with a apt package such as
sysv/upstart, logging and so on.

Turns out the process to modify and existing package isn't too painful! Here
it is.

